# Bale al Jiangsu Suning, è fatta!



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Luglio 2019)

Incredibile svolta di mercato in casa Real e per uno dei giocatori più chiacchierati del panorama europeo. Gareth Bale infatti ha accettato la proposta da 22 milioni l'anno dallo Jiangsu Suning e starebbe trattando in queste ore col Real per chiudere l'operazione.
Superata la concorrenza di Tottenham e United.


----------



## Andris (27 Luglio 2019)

incredibile non direi,perchè era nota da settimane ed era la destinazione più probabile prima di certe indiscrezioni in Europa più difficili.
ecco materializzarsi le paure degli interisti con il loro proprietario che lo porta in Cina invece che da loro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Luglio 2019)

ormai solo in cina poteva andare ragazzi...


----------



## Aron (27 Luglio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Incredibile svolta di mercato in casa Real e per uno dei giocatori più chiacchierati del panorama europeo. Gareth Bale infatti ha accettato la proposta da 22 milioni l'anno dallo Jiangsu Suning e starebbe trattando in queste ore col Real per chiudere l'operazione.
> Superata la concorrenza di Tottenham e United.




Conte starà impazzendo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Luglio 2019)

Triste di vedere un giocatore talmente forte andare in pensione a 30 anni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Luglio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Triste di vedere un giocatore talmente forte andare in pensione a 30 anni.



Ma infatti, a 30 anni dovresti essere nel pieno della carriera. Boninsegna a 30 anni era ancora un trattore e parliamo del ‘73.

Bah...


----------



## chicagousait (27 Luglio 2019)

Pagare Bale per portarlo in Cina ma chiedere sconti e prestiti per portare Lukaku all'Inter


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Luglio 2019)

Che tristezza ragazzi. Bale a 30 anni in Cina, El Shaarawy a 27 anni...


----------



## gabuz (27 Luglio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Triste di vedere un giocatore talmente forte andare in pensione a 30 anni.



22 mln all'anno... ventiduemilioniallanno

Fai anche 1 anno solo e torni a 31 anni. E un Bale che torna una squadra la trova


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Luglio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> 22 mln all'anno... ventiduemilioniallanno
> 
> Fai anche 1 anno solo e torni a 31 anni. E un Bale che torna una squadra la trova




Tornare dalla Cina é tutto fuorche semplice per quanto si é visto fino ad ora.


Poi Bale non é proprio povero. 10 milioni piu o meno per una quel livello non cambiano la vita, neanche un po.


----------



## gabuz (27 Luglio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Tornare dalla Cina é tutto fuorche semplice per quanto si é visto fino ad ora.
> 
> 
> Poi Bale non é proprio povero. 10 milioni piu o meno per una quel livello non cambiano la vita, neanche un po.



Ma che mi tocca leggere... 10 milioni di euro sono 10 milioni di euro... mica 10mila.

Cambiano la vita al Milan, figuriamoci a Bale


----------



## 7vinte (27 Luglio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Incredibile svolta di mercato in casa Real e per uno dei giocatori più chiacchierati del panorama europeo. Gareth Bale infatti ha accettato la proposta da 22 milioni l'anno dallo Jiangsu Suning e starebbe trattando in queste ore col Real per chiudere l'operazione.
> Superata la concorrenza di Tottenham e United.



Non è che poi l'anno prossimo lo mandano all'inda ad un prezzo di cavolo per eludere il fpf?


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Luglio 2019)

Parcheggiato allo Jiangsu per 6 mesi, a gennaio viene all'Inter con lo stipendio pagato per 3/4 dai cinesi, vedrete.
Vogliono provare a fregare il FPF.
Salvatevi sto post.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Luglio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ma che mi tocca leggere... 10 milioni di euro sono 10 milioni di euro... mica 10mila.
> 
> Cambiano la vita al Milan, figuriamoci a Bale



Non ti cambia la vita, già 2 milioni di euro all’anno ti permettono di vivere tutto il resto della tua vita nel lusso se non sei un demente che li sperpera tutti.

Certo, se devi cambiare un Lamborghini a settimana allora potrebbero non bastare.

Ma non credo che Totti rimarrà in mutande per aver giocato tutta la carriera nella Roma, la squadra che amava, rinunciando a vincere di più e a guadagnare di più.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Luglio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ma che mi tocca leggere... 10 milioni di euro sono 10 milioni di euro... mica 10mila.
> 
> Cambiano la vita al Milan, figuriamoci a Bale



Infatti il povero Bale ha un patrimonio stimato di 165 mln $...sicuramente fa una differenza enorme averne 185 invece che 175. Praticamente farebbe fatica di pagare l'affitto.


----------



## gabuz (27 Luglio 2019)

Vabbé alzo le mani e chiudo.
Quando finite la partita a Monopoly fatemi un fischio


----------



## Cataldinho (27 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non è che poi l'anno prossimo lo mandano all'inda ad un prezzo di cavolo per eludere il fpf?



Eh...in prestito secco farlocco magari, anche a gennaio. Vedremo, a pensar male si fa peccato, ma come spesso capita, ci si prende pure.


----------



## Goro (27 Luglio 2019)

Bale all'Inter sarebbe un upgrade fantastico per loro, un'ottima manovra... aspettiamo e vediamo


----------



## koti (27 Luglio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non è che poi l'anno prossimo lo mandano all'inda ad un prezzo di cavolo per eludere il fpf?



Ci pensavo anche io. Ma è consentita una roba del genere o violi una qualche normativa?


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Luglio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Infatti il povero Bale ha un patrimonio stimato di 165 mln $...sicuramente fa una differenza enorme averne 185 invece che 175. Praticamente farebbe fatica di pagare l'affitto.



Patrimonio di 165 mln di sterline, non miliardi. Dieci milioni sono una cifra importante anche per lui. Non è che smiliardano per hobby questi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Luglio 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Vabbé alzo le mani e chiudo.
> Quando finite la partita a Monopoly fatemi un fischio



Monopoly?

Si stava solo dicendo che non serve certo andare in Cina per garantirsi un futuro dopo la fine della carriera calcistica.


----------



## Andris (27 Luglio 2019)

anche se il proprietario finale è lo stesso,il managment è diverso e pure in Cina hanno i bilanci.
pensate a Salisburgo e Lipsia pure.
guardate che per prendere alla misera cifra di 5 milioni Miranda (qualche anno fa considerato tra i migliori centrali) hanno impiegato settimane.
notate che tutti i giocatori forti presi dallo Jangsu dal 2016 non siano mai arrivati all'inter.
alla Uefa non sono scemi,altrimenti tutti i ricconi userebbero le doppie società.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Luglio 2019)

Comunque fateci caso, una volta quando gli ingaggi non erano così inumani i giocatori tenevano di più al lato sportivo. A svernare in campionati dilettantistici come quello cinese ci sarebbero andati a 38/40 anni, di sicuro non a 30. 

Ormai sono molti giocatori stessi che mettono il lato economico aldisopra di quello sportivo.

Mi chiedo se vedremo ancora gente come Totti stare tutta la carriera in una squadra che ha una bacheca più scarna di quella del Genoa, e se vedremo ancora gente scendere in serie B con la propria squadra nonostante siano dei campioni assoluti (come Baresi da noi, ma anche Buffon, Trezeguet, Nedved e Del Piero accettarono di scendere in B con la Rube).


----------



## Wildbone (27 Luglio 2019)

Può benissimo essere che non abbia più stimoli di niente, eh.
Ha vinto di tutto, è/è stato una celebrità, è uno degli sportivi più importanti della storia del suo paese ed evidentemente è sazio.
Si farà un paio di anni per arrotondare in un campionato dove non deve fare chissà che e poi si godrà il resto della sua vita da pascià. 
Niente di assurdo, onestamente. In pochi vincono quanto lui (guadagnando così tanta fama e soldi) e hanno ancora voglia di spaccare il mondo, sportivamente parlando. Oltretutto il calcio di oggi è molto diverso rispetto anche solo a 10 anni fa, come business.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Luglio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Può benissimo essere che non abbia più stimoli di niente, eh.
> Ha vinto di tutto, è/è stato una celebrità, è uno degli sportivi più importanti della storia del suo paese ed evidentemente è sazio.
> Si farà un paio di anni per arrotondare in un campionato dove non deve fare chissà che e poi si godrà il resto della sua vita da pascià.
> Niente di assurdo, onestamente. In pochi vincono quanto lui (guadagnando così tanta fama e soldi) e hanno ancora voglia di spaccare il mondo, sportivamente parlando. *Oltretutto il calcio di oggi è molto diverso rispetto anche solo a 10 anni fa, come business.*



Penso che il problema sia più che altro questo.


----------



## Wildbone (27 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Penso che il problema sia più che altro questo.



Nel senso che oggi i giocatori (CERTI giocatori) possono guadagnare cifre astronomiche anche senza giocare, per dire, tutto in marketing.
Il numero 1 al draft NBA di quest'anno, Zion Williamson, ha firmato un accordo con Jordan per 75 milioni di dollari in 7 anni senza ancora aver MAI giocato una partita NBA. Cristiano Ronaldo e Messi portano a casa più di 100 milioni all'anno tra ingaggio e marketing. Poi chiaro, c'è quello che ha un'etica del lavoro rocciosa, tipo Cristiano, e quello che magari dopo 3 CL e fama si stanca di giocare. Non mi sento francamente di dirgli niente, anzi. Se hai la fortuna di poter smettere di lavorare a 30 anni e di goderti il resto della vita da milionario...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Luglio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Nel senso che oggi i giocatori (CERTI giocatori) possono guadagnare cifre astronomiche anche senza giocare, per dire, tutto in marketing.
> Il numero 1 al draft NBA di quest'anno, Zion Williamson, ha firmato un accordo con Jordan per 75 milioni di dollari in 7 anni senza ancora aver MAI giocato una partita NBA. Cristiano Ronaldo e Messi portano a casa più di 100 milioni all'anno tra ingaggio e marketing. Poi chiaro, c'è quello che ha un'etica del lavoro rocciosa, tipo Cristiano, e quello che magari dopo 3 CL e fama si stanca di giocare. Non mi sento francamente di dirgli niente, anzi. Se hai la fortuna di poter smettere di lavorare a 30 anni e di goderti il resto della vita da milionario...



Ma infatti il problema è quello, troppo denaro ha effetti di questo tipo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Luglio 2019)

a gennaio lo manda in prestito all' Inda, sicuro.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Luglio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Conte starà impazzendo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque fateci caso, una volta quando gli ingaggi non erano così inumani i giocatori tenevano di più al lato sportivo. A svernare in campionati dilettantistici come quello cinese ci sarebbero andati a 38/40 anni, di sicuro non a 30.
> 
> Ormai sono molti giocatori stessi che mettono il lato economico aldisopra di quello sportivo.
> 
> Mi chiedo se vedremo ancora gente come Totti stare tutta la carriera in una squadra che ha una bacheca più scarna di quella del Genoa, e se vedremo ancora gente scendere in serie B con la propria squadra nonostante siano dei campioni assoluti (come Baresi da noi, ma anche Buffon, Trezeguet, Nedved e Del Piero accettarono di scendere in B con la Rube).



Nessuno lo dice, ma è chiaro che sono obbligati ad accettare i contratti cinesi. Un giocatore non deve rendere conto solo a sè stesso, il calcio finanziariamente è una piovra, un calciatore è soggetto a coercizione essendo parte di un organismo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Luglio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Nessuno lo dice, ma è chiaro che sono obbligati ad accettare i contratti cinesi. Un giocatore non deve rendere conto solo a sè stesso, il calcio finanziariamente è una piovra, un calciatore è soggetto a coercizione essendo parte di un organismo.



Sarebbe ancora più triste se fosse davvero così, una vera schifezza. 

In effett però sarebbe anche logico, visto che faccio davvero fatica a credere che calciatori ancora relativamente giovani possano davvero voler andare a svernare in un campionato senza storia, senza valori tecnici e senza appeal come quello cinese. In confronto il campionato portoghese è la Champions.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Luglio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe ancora più triste se fosse davvero così, una vera schifezza.
> 
> In effett però sarebbe anche logico, visto che faccio davvero fatica a credere che calciatori ancora relativamente giovani possano davvero voler andare a svernare in un campionato senza storia, senza valori tecnici e senza appeal come quello cinese. In confronto il campionato portoghese è la Champions.



Eh niente, saltato tutto. 
Ma infatti si son dovuti opporre, sia Perez che la famiglia Bale. Opporre a cosa? Vedi che affiora una certa coercizione? E' come se non avesse deciso lui di andare in Cina.


----------

